# Sound still coming out of speakers even when headphones are plugged in



## Justin

Few weeks ago the sound of my Toshiba Satellite disappeared while I was using my laptop with no reason. A red X can be seen on the volume icon in the taskbar. I ran dxdiag and it said "no sound device inputed". I was stumped and didn't know what to do yet I thought if reinstalling the drivers of my onboard sound car would do the trick. It did and I had sound again but now I can't use my headphones or whatever external peripheral you plug into the jack because the sound still keeps coming out from the speakers and not the plugged headphones or speakers.


----------



## Justin

bump


----------



## theasian100

Did you try looking at your Audio options under playback?


----------



## CarlC

Go to* control panel then Sounds and audio devices* and *then under speaker settings* *click advanced* and in the box* change the speaker setup to stereo headphones.*


----------

